# Very close range arrows shooting low



## jjw6870 (May 2, 2010)

John,
Your bow is in tune done worry. The reason you are having this problem is that at such a close yardage, using your top pin puts such a drastic angle on the bow that there is no way that it can shoot level. The easiest way to understand this is to shoot with yourself next to a mirror. set your target at the 8 yards and draw back and use your top pin. while at full draw look in the mirror and note the angle of the bow in order to put that pin on the target. then move your bow up to use your 50 yard pin and look in the mirror again. notice the level difference of your bow. At such low yardages, it is necessary to use the "further" pin to compensate for the angle


----------



## jbord39 (Jan 24, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

*Line of Sight vs Arrow Trajectory*



> One odd thing though is that from such close distances (and even at around 8 yards) I have to use my 3rd sight pin when aiming. This sight pin is set for 50 yards. My first pin is set for 25 yds.
> 
> Does anyone know why my arrows shoot low at close range? Could this be caused by the steeper angle between the target and the peep sight with relation to the actual arrow flight (presumably straight) at closer distances? Or is my bow out of tune? Any help is greatly appreciated.


This is due to how the trajectory of the arrows passes through the line of sight. The line of sight is a straight line - from your eye, through the peep, sight pin, ending at the point at which you are aiming. The flight the arrow is not a straight line, it is an arc. The trajectory of the arrow passes through your line of sight at two points. Typically, we sight our bows using the second point the arrow passes through the line of sight. My stick figure diagram shows an archer shooting an arrow. The line of sight is yellow. The arc of the arrow flight is red.









When you were paper tuning, your arrow was rising in it's arc, not yet passing through the first point of intersection with your line of sight.


----------



## bbradmcc (Mar 14, 2011)

I have found in all the tournaments I shoot if the target is closer than 10yds I use my 2nd pin to shoot it and it usually ends up in my favor. I also tried this last year on a nice doe at 5yds and I was 18 ft high. It ended up well for me and when cleaning the doe I found I hit both lungs and heart.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

your arrow is still climbing up at 8 yards causing it to be low at 8 and on at say 25yards. Its called parallax


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

The guys are right about trajectories and all that, but you are ware that when you move the nocking point up it makes your arrow shoot lower, right? If you didn't change much else then arrow speed would be about the same so all you would have to do is move your peep up the string the same amount as you moved the nocking point. Then gang adjust the sight using your 20 yard pin to resight at 20 yards. I hope you did all this.


----------



## old44 (Jan 6, 2011)

At 2yds. use your 50yd. pin and you should b e on target.


----------

